

Ask HN: HN Enhancement Suite - localuser

I&#x27;m thinking of building a simple tool(chrome extension) to enhance my time here. I want to know if others are interested before I build. Here are the features I&#x27;m thinking:<p>1. Notifications when some one responds to your comment. Like the adblock&#x2F;ghostery red counter<p>2. Message users<p>3. Follow users<p>4. Light UI enhancement i.e. big vote buttons<p>5. Interesting user stats.<p>If you&#x27;re interested put your email in the box here. I want to get a minimum of 150 people before I build it. Feature requests are welcome.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1l-vpNNPhCoGvkCamMiRNuWTYlwMpvPTmQVV36x5jdnI&#x2F;viewform
======
ColinWright
#1 already exists in HN Notify

I asked about #2 recently and the only responses I got were strongly negative.

#3 exists - I think it's actually called HN follow, although I don't use it
and can't remember exactly - you could do some searching.

Many people have produced versions of #4

#5 seems under-specified - everyone you ask will think you mean something
different.

As a single data point, if you build it, I wouldn't use it.

------
localuser
Clickable
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1l-vpNNPhCoGvkCamMiRNuWTYlwM...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1l-vpNNPhCoGvkCamMiRNuWTYlwMpvPTmQVV36x5jdnI/viewform)

